# IUI With Vaginismus Part 25



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, hope our pregnant members are doing well and good luck to everyone else, sorry the home is a bit early, just finding it hard to keep up at the moment, thanks C x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Sorry to be so grumpy yesterday. I feel absolutely fine again today, thank goodness. The twinges have stopped and no baby has emerged, so I guess I wasn't in labour after all.  I know that I have weeks to go yet, but at the slightest thing I panic about it all kicking of early.

I hope everyone else is feeling better today. I am convinced that this weather makes one feel worse. Roll on summer. 

have a lovely day doing whatever you are doing,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Emma I am glad you are feeling better it must be a very worrying time but try not to worry yourself there is no reason to think he will come early, maybe he was laying funny or it could have been braxton hicks. glad your feeling fine now though.

How is everyone else today?

I am feeling a little better still got mild tummy ache though  its more annoying than anything don't want to have to put up with it for 2 weeks not unless I get a BFP at the end.
Looking forward to my accupunture this afternoon I always feel better after it, but I still have a niggling doubt that maybe I shouldn't be having it  

Hope you all have a nice saturday

Donna xx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Helloooo everyone,

Just spent the last while catching up on all the goss and you lot HAVE been busy!

This week was a bad one, I have been feeling my worst so far. I'm back on the tablets again as I don't think I was taking them correctly. I was taking one here and there rather than sticking to three a day so maybe they werent building up in my system.
Feeling really sorry for myself at the mo- all I associate with pregnancy is feeling sick and rotten and Its really hard to enjoy the experience. 

Donna- Im keeping everything crossed here for you . Wow 34 million sperm- no wonder DH feels pleased with himself.

Emma- did you watch the final of Masterchef? I wasn't expecting that result!

Annie- glad to hear you had some time off and have been putting your feet up enjoying the delights of daytime TV.

Polly- Hope you get the job that you want. Also, fingers crossed this cycle is the one for you!!

Claire- Hope you are ok and are back with us soon 

Well, after I manage to get out of my pj's and shower the plan is to tackle the housework. I was going to go swimming but saturday probably isnt a good day for a relaxing few lengths as it will be packed with kids.

DH was working last night and I didn't know what to make for dinner. I ended up going to the local chippy for a chicken burger and chips. Even though I thought it was the last thing I needed it did make me feel a bit better. I hope I start craving real food again though......

bye for now,

DD xxoo


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning Deedee,

Its good to hear from you.
Sorry you are still feeling yuck! are the tablets working now you are taking them throughout the day?
How many weeks pregnant are you now? I am sure it will ease up for you soon.

uummmm on your chicken burger and chips by the way I am starving!

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

Emma - Glad you're feeling a bit chirpier today and that the twinges have stopped. I bet you end up going overdue now  
You are so right about the weather. When we were in Vegas we were all high on sunshine! Can't wait for for the temp to go above freezing!

Donna - Have a fabulous time at accupuncture. I re read the thread where ladies were questioning it and it seems there was alot more positive feedback and from practitioners too! Go for it and make sure you relax while you're there. Let your Chi do it's thing! Plus when I thought about it, I would have been v. early pg when I had a session and I had moxa on my tummy which is meant to be a big no no. Didn't seem to do me any harm?

Deedee - How funny you went for a chicken burger. That was one of the only things I fancied when I had morning sickness. That and ready salted crips! I used to leave work and head straight to KFC most nights! It will start easing off and you will start enjoying it. I remember clearly having my head in the loo one night and crying down the stairs to DH that I couldn't do it. Then not long after I woke up one morning and suddenly re discovered my appetite and began eating everything I could lay my hands on. Not stopped since  

Polly - How did your scan go?

Claire - Hope you're doing well. Hope to hear from you again soon  

Well, I was awake at 7.30 this morning. Got up and did some housework and then went back to bed at 9am! Desperately wanted to go back to sleep but the Commonwealth Games were far too exciting!

Lordie, I am mega hungry now. I went crazy in Sainsbur's yesterday so time to enjoy all the treats I got for myself.

I'm babysitting my Godchildren tonight. They're being delivered at 3.30. I'm then taking them out to a play area so they can knacker themselves out and hope they fall into bed nice and early!

Have a good day xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello,

I decided against having accupunture today I just didn't feeling going. Its a bit of a journey away (30mins) and I couldn't be bothered plus I had the niggling in the back of my mind that maybe it wasn't a good idea I knew that because that thought was there I wouldn't be able to completly relax so didn't seem much point in going.
I have booked a session for 2 weeks time, which hopefully I wont be needing as I'll have a BFP!
If this cycle doesn't work then next month I will have accupunture after basting to see if it makes a diffrence.
SIL popped in today and I ended up saying we would have my 2 nieces for the afternoon there 8 and 4. its only for a few hours going to MIL for dinner at about 5:30 so will take them back then. Just watching the hungry catapiller.
It will take mymind off things anyway.

Hope you are all well and enjoying the weekend

Deedee - I had chicken burger and chips for lunch yummy couldn't resist after you mentioned it this morning.

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Deedee - welcome back. I'm sorry you are feeling so yucky. Perhsp after a few days of the tablets things will feel better. I'm sure you'll fel better soon anyway (are you nearly at 12 weeks?). I didn't have nmorning sickness as bad as you, but did find myself on a few occasions sobbing away (with my head down the loo) thinking 'it wasn't supposed to be like this' and 'I can't cope with 9 months of this'. Then one day, when you least expect it, you'll sudenly feel normal again.

I was shocked by Masterchef too. I didn't like the one who won at the early stages, but warmed to him a little. But I really wanted Dean to win and thought he'd been the most consistent. Never mind. What am I going to do at 6.30 now?

Annie - enjoy the godchildren. I bet you'll be exhausted afterwards.

Donna - I hope accupuncture went well, and makes you feel a bit better. Is the stomach thing stress or something you've eaten, perhaps?

Polly, Claire - hello.

I haven't left the house today, and have no plans to either. I spent the morning cooking (chilli for dinner this evening and raspberry muffins) and just pottering around. I'm tired now though so am going to lie down with the papers. 
Bye for now,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - we overlapped. You have to go with your instinct on accupuncture. If you wouldn't be able to relax and enjoy it, then it is probably for the best to give it a miss.
Have fun with the children.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Just q quick note as we are about to drop children back and go to MIL for the footty (yawn) and stir fry for dinner - yummy.
I hope I did make the right decision about accupunture I am know of course thinking that I could have done myself out of a BFP by not going but I know thoughts like that are silly. Deep down it didn't feel right so hopefully I did the best thing by not going.
No more cramps today but think that was largely due to having the girls, they occupied my mind and we had such a good laugh it was really what I needed.
Dont think tummy ache was due to anything I have eaten it wasn't that kind of ache it was just like AF.

Anyway must dash talk later

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi everyone - busy today! Nice to hear from you again Deedee, and hope that it all gets better for you soon!

Donna, your day sounds nice! Keeping fingers crossed for you.    Are you going to work on Monday or having another week off? What about you, Annie? Your day sounds nice too! We have DN staying this weekend, and spent most of the day with her in my (yes, Emma, creative!) studio, taking all my stuff from home and rearranging the furniture. Felt very uncreative by the end of it!

Emma, I'm glad you feel better today. Drove through your village today, and looked out for a v. pg lady walking 2 limping dogs, but no sign!  

My scan went ok, and we got started on the medication, 100 mg of clomid for five days, and 75mg injection of menopur for 10 days (unless they decide to trigger earlier). Wish me luck, please, as obviously I have a little worry that it will all go awry again because of the meds   .

Have a good Sunday everyone! 

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Well, Godchildren were sound asleep by 9pm last night and I wasn't much later than that myself! 6:45 they got up this morning which wasn't so bad. They've had me up at 5 in the past   They've been good as gold this morning and had me in stitches with the things they said. The youngest asked DH why he was so hairy  

Polly - I would fill a page with   if I could. I wish you the best of luck this cycle and hope every day that my dream of you getting a BFP comes true! I can understand why you're worried about the meds, but just try and go with the flow and trust that it's going to be perfect this time. We're all here for you xxx

Emma - Your day of luxury sounds lovely. Once the little people have gone I am going to clean the bathroom, pack up the spare room and then settle down with a cheesey movie and something containing chocolate. What are your plans for today?

Donna - If accupuncture didn't feel right then you did the right thing by not going. It could have really unsettled you for the rest of the 2ww. 
Glad the cramps have settled, even if it was just the kids taking your mind off it. When I look back now I can remember having AF type cramps and really bad lower back ache when I must have been implanting. I remember they were strong enough for me to comment to DH that AF must be on it's way. So I guess cramps and twinges aren't always bad news. When you read other people's 2ww diaries most, if not all mention having pains.

Deedee - How are you doing today?

Claire - Hope you're well x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly - your studio sounds so exciting and intriguing. I'm glad the scan went well. I will be sending you and Donna lots of    .
It is really weird to think of you driving through my village. If I had been out and about you would definitely have spotted me - short round person being pulled along by 2 dogs. i don't walk very far along the main road though. I look such a state when I'm walking the dogs, squashed into a fleece that doesn't fit properly anymore, that I'm glad you didn't see me. 

Annie  - I'm glad things went well with the godchildren. I have the strangest image of your dh in my mind now.  Do you have to pack up everything in your house before you move out? Is that because of the builders' dust? 

Donna - I'm glad that the cramps have gone. 

I'm not sure what the day has in store for me. I feel like I ought to be going out and about doing things that I won't get a chance to do in a few weeks time, but at the same time I can't be bothered. I think dh and I will go out somewhere this afternoon to explore the area, although I hope it involves sitting in a car rather than walking. He has taken the dogs out for a long walk this morning, and I have to go and collect them from wherever they end up. I'll probably get very lost. 

Claire, Deedee - hope you're OK.
Donna, Polly, Annie - make sure you rest today. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Polly of course I wish you all the luck in the world please try and stay   this cycle will be different from your last you'll see. are you on higher doses of the drugs than before?

I had a very nice day and evening yesterday and spent a lazy morning in bed and then went food shopping.
Woke up feeling very positive about things this morning although I had a few twinges but I felt really sure it had worked I just feel kinda different. But I am now thinking that I am imagining that I feel differetntecause I want to be   I have had some yellowy creamy mucus when I wipe the last few days which I don't usually have. The week after ovulation I am usually completly dry   
I am back at work tommorrow and dreading it as I am sure my boss will be funny with me in fact I am sure of it. DH arranged to meet her on his way home form work ofriday to collect my pay when he got there she wasn't there and didn't answer her phone, DH left her a message but she hasn't called al weekend! Its her way of getting me back for being off for a week she likes to think she has something over you/the upper hand its pathetic and I really wish I didn't have to go back tommorrow 

This may sound really strange and weird but I will share it wiht you anyway, In january DH had a dream about his nan who passed away 6 years ago. I was quiet close to his nan before I knew she was DH nan and infact before I had even met DH - but thats another story! anyway in his dream she said it would all be ok and that this was our year. at the time we were going ahead with adoption so took it to be a sign that it would all work out, didn't give it another thought after that.
But on wednesday when we came home after basting DH went and had a lay down and fell asleep when he woke up he told me he had had another dream where is nan was there and she said ' see I told you it would all be lright this year' DH has taken to this to be a positive sign that it has worked but I am not so sure I want to believe it but I am scared to get my hopes up.
DH said that last night he was awake and his nan came and sat on the end of our bed   and she said that as I wasn't going to wake up DH was to tell me that she said hello and that I should believe her.

I don't know what to think of course I want to beleive that its a sign but I cant.
Also DH mum last night was treating me like I was pregnant, checking the food for nuts and other I stuff I wouldn't be able to eat and amking sure no one smoked around me, its very strange for her to act like that she hasn't ever behaved like that before - maybe she knows something we don't   

Hope you are all having a nice sunday

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Thanks for all your good wishes. Wouldn't it be great if Donna and I did a double act like you two did last year? 

Anyway, I'm keeping injecting and taking the tablets. 

Emma - hope you didn't get too lost, and got back ok from the dog/DH collection!

Annie - hope you had a relaxing afternoon in the end!

Donna - I really really hope that those are good signs - but it is one of the miserable things about this whole journey that our bodies can play cruel tricks, as you know. So try and keep your mind occupied as much as you can rather than focussing on symptoms (yeah, like that's easy!)

Claire, Deedee, Hi

Anyway, have a happy Monday everyone. Oh, I get my contract tomorrow for the job that I have accepted, so I might also find out when they want me to start.   I have decided to pull out of the process for the second job, despite all the extra £££, I just don't feel right about the possiblity of letting the first lot down, and I am probably prefer that job anyway. So end of saga!


Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

Yes - I did have a relaxing afternoon. I went back to bed at 12 and didn't resurface until 3pm! It was so lovely.

Emma - We are moving everything out of the house to enable the builders to have free reign of the place and get on with things. Where they are knocking down every single internal wall, it should hopefully speed things up if they haven't got to move furniture or boxes around. 
Did you have fun exploring yesterday?

Donna - Those dreams DH had are very spooky indeed! I hope they do come true! how are you feeling today?

Polly - Congratulations on your new job! I hope it's really enjoyable for you. 
How are things going with the injections?
It would be absolutely phenomenal if you & Donna got BFP's!

Claire/Deedee - Morning!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Donna - I hope work isn't/wasn't as bad as you expected today. Your dreams do sound very strange. Let's hope it is a good sign.  
I'm glad to hear that MIL was making a fuss of you. Perhaps family and friends ar starting to appreciate the stress you and dh are going through.

Annie - hope you are refreshed and ready to face another working week.

Polly - a Donna/Polly double header would be absolutely fantastic. 
I'm glad you've decided which job to take. That must be a weight off you mind. Was there no chance of bidding up the salary on this one on the grounds that the 2nd one was offering more (assuming you got the job)? Did you say that this one involved less travelling?

Claire - are you back at work today? Are you feeling better?

Deedee - has the nausea medication started to work yet?

We didn't end up going anywhere exciting yesterday in the end, just a walk around the local town, but had a very pleasant day nonetheless. 
I have a weird feeling in my right leg today (like it is asleep), and am in two minds about phoning the doctor or midwife for advice. I had it once before, a few weeks ago, and panicked that it was DVT, but it went away when I raised my leg for a while. I think I'll do the same today and see what heppens. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi all

I'm back at work!  (soooo wish I wasn't) and feeling much better, my cold has gone and I feel happier generally.    On another bright note, bf and I had s again yesterday and it was ok.  Still entry pain but it soon went and it was more enjoyable than it has been before so that's a + sign.  I still haven't tackled the speculum but am thinking that I might be able to consider that later this week.

Donna, where are you in the 2ww?  I'm a bit behind and due to 100s of work emails I haven't had time to read the posts I missed properly.

Emma, how are you?  Excited now your due date is nearer?  Also, did you consider Maulden or Barton-le-clay when you were househunting?  Be interested to hear your views if you did.

Annie, how's the house going?  In scanning through I saw you were packing up, have you moved out yet?  Sorry, that info is probably right infront of my nose!  Also do you still have a friend who rents or did rent?  Could I be cheeky and ask if you could find out if she had to/did pay the council tax and the water for the tenants, or if the tenants paid it direct or if it was in as part of the rent?  I've been scouring the internet for that information but nowhere does it say in black and white.

Polly, congratulations on your new job, you must be chuffed!  

Deedee, how are you feeling now?

Better get back to these emails and also try to keep calm about the fact that some senior knob-head has cancelled one of my marketing campaigns while I was away based on misinformation and being a general idiot.  

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire -   good to have you back. I'm glad you're feeling better, and great news on the S.  Don't let the   at work get you down - kife is too short.

We did look at a couple of houses in Barton when we were house-hunting, but none in Maulden (in fact I've never heard of the latter, but I still don't know the area well). The houses in themselves were fine but soulless. Both were relatively modern standard executive-type dwellings on estates of identikit houses, and that's just not my thing really. Plus the gardens were a bit too small and although dh could still drive to a Thameslink station from there he'd have been further up the line using slow rather than fast trains and paying more for both his ticket and for parking, so all in all it was a no-no for us. Barton itself seemed fine, and I've visited it a few times since and thought the same, but didn't quite grab me - not enough facilities to be an exciting place to live, but noisier and less rural than where we ended up. That's just me though.....

By the by, whenever I've rented places in the past (and where we are staying now, even though we aren't paying rent) I've always paid the council tax and the water directly.

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon!

Claire - Welcome Back! It's great to have you back with us and with the good news that you're feeling well again. Plus the added bonus that "S" is back on the cards. I'm really pleased for you and hope it remains as enjoyable as yesterday  

I've e-mailed my friend for you so as soon as I hear back from her I will let you know.

Work on the house is scheduled to start next Monday, weather permitting. We've started boxing up all the things that are non essential like photos, books and DVD's. Be glad you've missed my posts over the last week or so. I've bored the others endlessly with dilemmas about the builder and kitchens  

Have fun with all those e-mails - ugh!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Emma, thanks for that.  Maulden is further up the A6 than Barton, smaller village.  The newbuilds there are too tightly packed together for my liking but the older properties are gorgeous.  Hmm, yes I was concerned that Barton was a bit bland in terms of the newer housing estates too, but it's just up the A6 from our parents so gets a plus point there.  Thanks for your info on the council tax/water too.

Annie, thanks so much for asking your friend for me, greatly appreciated.  We're still having the do-we-rent-don't-we-rent discussions and the costs associated are likely to be the decider at this point as longer term we may end up with too much mortgage and not enough life!  Glad your house is being started on so soon.  It'll all be over in next to no time and be all sparkling new.  Oh, are you buying HP today?  I preordered mine and haven't had an email to say it was despatched so I'll be a HP widow for a few days I think.  

Emails are going down now but I'm still fuming about the knob-head!!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - I shall be heading straight to the shops after work to purchase my copy of HP and settle in with it tonight whilst DH is playing footie. 

Such excitement in my life


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Work wasn't as bad as I expected although my boss completly ignored me for the short time she was in today! stupid bi**h

Claire I am glad to hear you are feeling better I am due to test on the 29th if I get that far which I how I am feeling I am sure the drugs have messed up my usually clockwork cycle and I will have AF early.

Polly congrats again about the job, when do you start?

Still have AF type pains and twinges which yesterday I took to be a good sign but now I suspect AF is on its way 

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All

HP has been purchased and is just starting up for my eager viewing. Will turn it off in an hour though. I want to watch the Trevor McDonald interview tonight.

Donna - It ain't over til it's over. So many women who have had treatment are convinced AF is coming but they get a BFP. You're doing really well, nearly half way. Just hang on in there


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Donna - glad that today wasn't too bad! Did you get paid? Seems odd that your boss would ignore you when you are running the business for her  . It's too early for af to be making itself felt, surely. Maybe it is just an after-effect of the basting? 

Annie - how much of HP did you get watched? Is it good? Are you moving to the outlaws at the weekend? How exciting that it is so close to starting the building work.  BTW, nowhere near bored with the building - you'll have to try harder than that!   Are you watching Trevor Mc Donald?

Emma, how is your leg now? Did it help to put your feet up? I don't think that I could have played one job off against the other, even if I had got to the stage of being offered the second job, as the times were too far apart. Anyway this one starts at the end of April, so I have a bit of time to be creative in the meantime.   Had quite a good day today, but need to work more quickly   I expect that will come!

Claire - great to hear from you again, and great that you are feeling a bit better. It's horrible to get back to work and find that other people have been meddling with your work.   But   about the S - keep up the good work!  

I'm on day 5 now, I'll see about putting up a ticker so you can stick with me on the journey   . I'm due for a scan on Thursday, so we'll see how the follies are going. But there are no odd temp rises so far this cycle, so - so far so good!

Deedee - Hi!

Love
P   lly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Polly,

Glad everything is going well so far i am sure last cycle was just a blip  

Claire forgot to say well done on the 's' it must have been a great boost don't worry to much about the spectulum

Emma how are you feeling?

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Donna - isn't it to early for af pains. Let's hope it is something else instead.  Don't worry too much bout your boss. Perhaps she has problem in her own life that are distracting her. 

Polly - great news that so far everything is looking promising for this cycle. 

Annie - I'd forgotten that today was HP day. I never even got round to seeing it at a cinema. I'll have to try to get a copy tomorrow.

My leg is fine now. I don't know what was going on there.  Sorry, there'll probably be lots of this kind of neurotic nonsense in the next few weeks. 
I'm off to bed now,

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All

I started watching HP, turned it off to watch Trevor McDonald and then toodles off to bed for a bit of reading! Did anyone else watch Trevor last night? nobody in the office seems to have seen it and I wondered what others thought?!?

Polly - We don't need to move out straight away, thank goodness. Whilst they're digging out the foundations for the new part of the house and building that, we can stay. That should take 4-5 weeks weather being good. So we think we'll be moving out around Easter time.

Glad the temps are staying level at the moment. I agree with Donna - last month must have been a weird blip.Fingers crossed for good results at Thursday's scan  . What time is your appointment?


Emma - I was reading on some website that legs will start feeling lifeless or will have pins and needles, particularly on the right hand side it seems. Something to do with the main artery being on that side of the body and the baby sitting right on it!?! You might start getting cramps in the night too. It says to do just what you did - put your feet up and try lying on your left side!
Mention it to your Madwife when you next see her. When is that by the way?

Donna - Ignore the Boss. You have to let people like that wash over you. It annoys them more if they can't get to you! 

Claire/Deedee - Morning!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Sorry, I didn't watch it either.

Annie - I'm seing the midwife on Friday, so I'll mention the leg thing then. It seems fine today though. 

Hope everyone else is Ok this morning.

I'm off out to do some shopping. Back later.

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Annie, I watched Trevor last night.  I felt very strongly that Jenkins was lying, due to his mannerisms, and that Trevor was looking at him as if he didn't believe him either.  Quite a strong view, but what did you think?

My HP copy has only been despatched today so probably won't get it for a few days.  

Donna, Polly - I have everything crossed for you both on this.  Seems a bit early for af Donna? 

Emma, hope the shopping went well. 

Meeting the horrible man who cancelled my campaign at 11.30am and not looking forward to it one bit.  I've already sent an email outlining my views and he doesn't seem to have taken any of it on board.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon All!

Claire - Soooo glad you watched Trevor last night. Do you know what really niggles me out of all the accounts he gave about what happened?.... that he went and sat in his car whilst waiting for the emergency services. I really can't get my head around that one. Who would do that? Even if you were in shock, you would always go and be with the injured person willing them to open their eyes and breathe, surely? 
Although I don't believe his reasons for the other things he did, like the route he took to the DIY store- I agree that things can be twisted. But the sitting in the car thing - I just don't think so  

How did you meeting go with the eejit that cancelled your campaign?

Emma - Any nice purchases at the shops?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Annie

Just got back to my desk. Eejit has backtracked significantly and given me my budget back  but what a pallaver. No apology though and he has made me look incompetent (undeservedly) infront of my internal customers but I'm smoothing that over.

I totally agree on the sitting in the car comment. I can't believe he wouldn't want to hold her hand even if she had clearly passed on I think I would do that in a desperate attempt to offer some final comfort. I thought his manner and the way he presented himself through the interview and his on/off eye contact were an issue and the way he kept licking his lips was very negative for me. I didn't actually believe what he said based on things like the sitting in the car thing, the lies he'd told and his ex-wife's testimony (and his natural childrens) so it made it more difficult to believe his route changes and the white-spirit episode, although yes I agree that things like that _can_ be twisted. I am glad I watched it though, all said. What did you think of Trevor's facial expression throughout?

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Claire - I'm glad you had at least partial success at work. Perhaps he'll have learnt not to mess with you.

No exciting purchases, just food (although I _love_ food shopping). I should have bought something for mothers day but didn't feel inspired.

I can't believe today is the first day of spring. It is so cold here.

Time for a cup of tea and a danish pastry.
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - I totally agree with what you're saying about his mannerisms. The licking the lips thing was getting on my last nerve!
Trevor so clearly didn't believe him and I'm sure I even saw him smirk at one point you know  
He was totally not convincing when he was asked if he he'd ever beaten his wife or children. It was like he had to think about the answer first. How can he lie about it though? His wife has given a testimony that he did which may or not be a lie admittedly, but for his children to say the same - bit of a nail in the coffin for me. 
If I were a jury member on that case I would have gone with a guilty verdict. His stories and explanations just aren't clear and don't add up.

Emma - I am also in shock that today is the first day of Spring. It feels like I'm living in Russia right now the temps are so low! I can't wait for some sunshine!
I need to go Mother's Day shopping at some point this week. Pressie is sorted for my Mummy, but I need to get her a card. Best call my brother and remind him too!

I had to have a laugh this afternoon. My lovely work colleagues are some of the nicest people to work with, but discretion is not their strength. They've been passing a collection around for when I leave bless them and tried so hard to make it not obvious but failed miserably


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Wemt and had my blood test today to see if I have ovulated or not but I wont get the results till I go back to guys which hopefully i wont have to as I'll be pregnant   
So far today I feel completly 'normal' haven't had any pains, I am very hungry though!
Guess I am half way there now the next week will drag, I just so want to se 2 lines on the pee stick instead of the usuall 1.

Annie, thats nice that they are having a wip round for you be lucky to get a card from my place! it was one of the girls birthday in january so I got her a card when I gave it to her they all looked at me like I had grown 3 heads  

Emma you never did tell us was you impressed by your veggie box?

Polly how are you going? you must pm me what you do in your new studio, nosey aren't i 

Claire its so nice to hear you back to your old self, sounds like your work doesn't know whats hit them since you've returned

Deedee still thinking of you, hope your getting passed the m/s now

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi all

Busy on here this afternoon!

Annie, I'm with you, I'd have delivered a guilty verdict as well, no doubt about it.

Donna, half way there, that went quick (well perhaps not for you!).  Fingers and toes are crossed when practical!!  

Emma, it's cold here too, I'm desperate for some sunshine too.    Any horse antics to report today?

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Donna - did you get the afternoon off work to go for the blood tests? Was your boss OK with that? Was she any better today?

The veg box was great, but I think we'll need a bigger size in future. We've finished all this week's box yesterday and won't get the next one until Friday. The stuff tastes a lot better than the supermarket stuff - fresher and more flavour. It isn't a very exciting time of year for veg though, to my mind. 
I just love having things delivered (I've just started with newspapers and milk too, and I might have fish delivered) as it feels like Christmas every day. 

Claire - funny you should mention it, but two of the horses are being rather frolicsome at the moment. Perhaps it is a spring thing.

Polly - I would love to know what your creative thing is too. But if is it is top secret that is fine. 

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

I have my half day today now instead of wednesdays so boss couldn't say a thing about me going not that she was in work today 

I would love to have veggie boxes and stuff delivered wish they did that kind of thing here, I can have milk delivered but it wouldn't arrive till after I had gone to work and someone would have nicked it by the time I got home  plus its more expensive

Annie just heard on the tv that they are filming HP5 and it will be in the cinema nov/dec 2007 and HP6 will follow in nov 2008 

Feel really down tonight, i can't be pregnant its just never gonna work for us BFP are what happen to other people or thats how I feel right now   I 'll be ok in a few hours

Donna xx

off for a shower then see what I can russle up or burn in my case for dinner


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - Oh how I used to say the same thing myself. "I'll never get pg. That happens to other women" There's absolutely no reason why you can't/will have a BFP this cycle. You have as much chance as anybody else, if not more with the amount of wigglies your DH produced   
Well done for getting to the half way post. Hang on in there. I know this second week will be much tougher, but we're going to get there Mrs!

Thanks for the HP heads up. I'm looking forward to the last book coming this summer. I shall be there at midnight again to get my copy! Don't know if I'll get to read it as quick as I did the last one! Do you remember last summer when I got my copy? Sat in all day and read it cover to cover in 7 hours! 

Emma - I laughed my ass off when Claire asked you about the horses. I think we should have regular updates  
How are the legs doing? Any more twinges?

Polly - I'm intrigued about the business adventure you've gone for! I shall wait to see you on the front cover of all the papers receiving an award for Entreprenuer of the Year! 

Claire - Hope this arvo was bearable at work!

Deedee - Hope you're feeling well  


I probably won't be around much tomorrow guys. It's time for the dreaded annual conference. Luckily I've been given a reprieve from the afternoon's team build event on account of the fact that I can't join in on most of it and the chances of me going from 9am to 10pm without nodding off are slim to none. So I'll pop in when I get home in the arvo and see what's happening.

Night all x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie! You know what I am doing in my studio! You're my marketing manager after all!  But the timing probably won't work, as by the time that I am ready to market, you will have left work!  I'll pm you all with it. Annie, when are you off on maternity leave? You must be somewhere between entitled to leave and having to leave?

I watched the programme last night, and am about where you are. If he really is innocent, it is a great shame, as he will be assumed to be guilty for the rest of his life. I agree about the car thing, especially that he left his two other daughters in the house with the body. Very strange.

Donna, you WILL get a BFP - there's one there for you (and then some more!) But I understand the feeling all too well. Hang in there - that BFP doesn't care if you believe in it or not, it'll happen anyway. 

Emma, is it River Nene (?) that you get your veg box from? Did you think it was good value? I agree that we want updates from the horses - so they have tww as well, or is it longer, I wonder .

Oops, DH has called me for dindins. Might come back later and finish catching up.

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

oooh Polly - I didn't realise you had gone with that idea! How wxciting. I can't wait to hear all about it.

got to dash, back later x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

No horse action yet this morning, I'm afraid, but I'll keep you posted.  I don't know about the 2ww in horses. Don't they have a 9 month pregnancy like people? Perhaps I'll hear the pitter-patter of tiny hooves later in the year. When we move next door I think I'll still be able to see the horses from my bedroom window, but I'll be looking out of the other side onto a horse-free field when using the PC.

Annie - have a great conference. 

Polly - yes, it is River Nene. They've just started delivering here. I went for a small box, supposedly enough for 2-3 people, but we definitely need a bigger one. The small one is £9 per week and last time included lots of potatoes (easily enough for the week), 4 onions, 2 courgettes, 4 tomatoes, the most delicious lettuce I'd had for a long time, a bag of carrots (complete with real mud), 2 heads of broccoli, and a carton of mushrooms. The contents vary each week, adding to the element of excitement. By my rough reckoning it works out cheaper than buying the same at Waitrose, especially as it is all organic stuff.

Donna - it _is_ going to work one day, I'm sure. With dh's 34 million  your chances should be good this time.

Claire, Deedee - 

I'm so excited. I ordered a CD of cheesy 70s hits and it has just arrived. I'll be having a good old sing-along in the car this morning!

Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Having a very busy morning this morning.  The new person isn't starting until 10th April so I'm doing my old job and my new job for now, as the person I'm replacing left two weeks ago.    

Annie, is HP as good on the little screen?  I STILL haven't got my copy and sooo wish I'd just bought it from the shops on the day!    I didn't know about the last book coming out this summer!!  When was this announced?  I hope I haven't wasted 'getting excited' time!  I was good last year and didn't read it straight off as I was going on a cruise and wanted to take it with me, but even when we were sailing into Venice with spectacular sights I had my HP book in my hand to read little bits when noone was looking!  

Emma, the organic veggie box does sound good for that price.  It does taste better than a supermarket doesn't it.  I sadly grew my own tomatoes and cucumbers last year and they were much nicer than shop stuff.  And I had the added excitement of watching them grow.  

Donna, absolutely you will get your BFP and hopefully it will be this time.  Who sits and counts all the wigglies?  

Polly, your secret venture sounds very mysterious!  I have visions of you locked away in a studio, mad-scientist style, with tubes of things bubbling away!    I'm sure it's nothing like this in reality but I do have a vivid imagination............

Still no progress on the speculum and I'm busy every night now this week.    Bf is cooking tonight so that's good.  He's still limping after his op but hopefully will be able to play football for at least some of the 06/07 season.  

Grr, another problem is arising........ you were right Donna, work don't know what hit them when I came back all refreshed!  

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - do you have a greenhouse? I'd love one. Perhaps I'll be able to squeeze one into my new garden. I used to have an allotment, but gave it up last autumn when we moved. I will really miss having home grown fresh fruit and veg this summer (especially broad beans and raspberries). I am full of admiration for your success with tomatoes. I tried for 3 years running and they always got blight.

Great news that bf is on the mend. Don't worry too much about the speculum. You'll do it when you're good and ready.

Polly - I have visions of you in your studio painting huge canvasses with bold splashes of paint. Or perhaps doing something with fabric? Whatever it is, I'm sure it is highly innovative and will be a great success. i bet we'll be reading a profile of you in a Sunday supplement before too long. 

Spring has finally sprung here. It is a beautifully sunny afternoon (although a touch too cold).

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon

Just popped on quickly in a calm moment.

Emma, I only have a very small makeshift greenhouse that I assemble in the summer and put away in the winter as the garden's not big enough for a proper one.  My dad bought me it a few Christmases ago.  I also have two raspberry plants growing a b

But in the new house we want a big garden, bf is going to be in charge of the main part of it, and I'm having a greenhouse and a vegetable patch (and in charge of the inside decor too)!!  We considered getting an allotment quite recently but all our £££s are going into the moving fund now.

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Doh, shows how busy I am when I stop in the middle of a sentence!  Mind must have wandered off.  

I was going to say that I have two raspberry plants growing up by the fence as well.

... must be time I went home!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon All

How lovely was it to leave that conference today knowing they'll be doing something mega energetic whilst I sit at home watching Deal or No Deal ...aaaah! God it was boring this morning. I actually think I drifted off for a while. Anyhoo...

Claire - HP is just as good on the small screen, but then again I do have some fab surround sound! I'm sure JK said last year that the last book would be out this summer. Maybe I imagined it? I did read an interview with her a few months back and she said it was pretty much finished then. I hope it's this summer. I hate they way these things drag on. 
Do you think Harry gets it in the end? My theory is that he will have to sacrifice his life in order for Voldemort to die and the world to go on?!?! 

Emma - It's a lovely afternoon here too. I could easily get used to this! I just had the Health Visitor from my surgery call and make an appointment to come and see me and talk about what they do etc. Didn't know they do this? She sounded ever so nice so I'm looking forward to that.

How's the 70's CD? Don't overdose on it though or poor Master Daffodil might enter the world in a John Travolta pose singing along to Blame it on the Boogie  

Hope everyone else is having a good day x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

I've been asleep for a couple of hours this afternoon. I've got that groggy 'just woken up' feeling.

Annie - I thought HP was next summer. I reckon he'll die too. I didn't know that about health visitors. I wonder if it happens here. I know that they come after the birth. I'm glad yours sounds nice. I've only ever met one (BIL's mother) and she is such a flappy, fussy type of person that I was rather dreading it.

I do worry about the music that I've been subjecting Master Daffodil too. Most of my CDs (and the CD player) are still in storage, so it has been a rather limited selection played over and over again in the car. He'll be rather familiar with The Sound of Music, David Bowie, and the Kaiser Chiefs, but not much of the classical/improving music that I intended to play. I may already have ruined his chances of becoming a concert pianist (although the odds weren't high given that dh and I don't have a musical bone in our bodies). Bizarrely, I caught dh checking out pianos at the weekend with a view to buying one for this child. Talk about getting ahead of himself. 
Actually, the 70s CD was a little upsetting. All the songs seem to be about death and the break up of relationships (albeit generally sung to a cheery disco beat), and it is all a bit too much for me in my present hormonal state. 

Claire - allotments don't take much ££ (unless you want them to) but they do take up a lot of time. Sounds like you won't need one anyway if your new house will have room for a greenhouse and a veg patch.

Hope everyone else is OK

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Annie hope you put your feet up in your free afternoon?

Emma what a varied music collection you have in your car  Veggie box sounds fab I really wish we had that here, should move to the country I guess.

Polly how are you? good luck for the scan tommorow can't wait to hear about your nice fat follies(fingers crossed)   

Well I am in to the second week now and feel rubbish, I am up down and all over the place. I really don't know if can go through this anymore   but of course I will if its another BFN.
Had a few more tringes today maybe a bit lower down than normal AF pain, and a general af feeling on and off all day.
(.)(.) feel sore to especailly if i touch them they feel kinda bruised 
who knows if any of that is a good or bad sign

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone... although I wish it was still the middle of the night.

I didn't get back from the evening do until 11:30 last night and all the food they served up was so heavy that I couldn't sleep. 

I had every intention of sleeping in and going in to work late, but then the builders knocked on the door at 7:45 to deliver some materials off for Monday so I've trekked in anyway  

Bump is feeling really heavy today and I'm having quite alot of twinges, like my skin and muscles are being pulled. I shall keep an eye on things today and see if it settles down.


Donna - Try and stay positive chuck   You're so nearly there and there's every chance of getting that BFP. 
What are your plans for testing? 

Emma - I had intentions of playing the baby classical music. That all went out the window at about 15 weeks when it couldn't hear anything anyway! Mine has been subjected to Coldplay & Madonna so could go one of many ways! 

Polly - Good luck with yuor scan tomorrow. I am thinking of lots of fat follies for you  


Claire -Morning!

Deedee - Hope you're doing well


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - I'm sure that the twinges are just Baby Ruddle having a growth spurt or moving around. I know how worrying (and uncomfortable) anything like that can be though. When do you next see the midwife? You could always phone her if you are concerned.

Donna - you can get through this.    I'm sure it feels like the longest 2ww ever though. Perhaps you should plan something exciting for the weekend to take your mind off things (like that is going to happen  ).

Polly - good luck with the scan today.   

Claire, Deedee - hello

I slept really badly last night and was p****d off with dh. He had a work drinks thing and came home a little worse for wear. Then he fell asleep and was snoring so loudly that I had to go and sleep on the sofa (we don't have a spare bed at the moment) because I couldn't rouse him to shut him up or boot him out of bed.  I guess I'll have to make up for it with yet another afternoon nap. I don't know how I'm going to cope with the sleep deprivation once Master Daffodil arrives. I get so grumpy when I haven't had enough sleep.  

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I think I may have eaten something a bit dodgy last night. I'm not sure I'm the only one feeling a bit out of sorts today, I'm hearing other people mentioning last nights dinner and it's questionable quality  

I'm feeling a bit sick and sorry for the tmi - but I've been to the loo a few times this morning.

I may have to retreat home if things don't improve


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Just back from scan - no follies to be found, and my FSH was 19.5 this month. I have another scan booked for Monday with the consultant, but it looks like I'm bowing out of the ttc game. 

P  lly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Polly - I am so sorry  

I'm sending you the biggest cyber hug right now. We're here for you whenever you're ready to talk about how you're feeling and will support you in whatever you decide to do.

You don't have to throw the towel in altogether yet my lovely, unless of course that's what you want to do. 

Lots of love and hugs to you xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Ta Annie.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh Polly, 

I'm so, so sorry.  I can't begin to imagine what you and dh are going through. Don't give up until you've seen what happens on Monday.

We're all here for you whatever you decide.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Polly

I'm so sorry to hear that  .

I hope Monday's scan will bring better news.



Claire xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all

Another stressful afternoon at work. There are some really horrible back-stabbers here and I'm trying not to let them get me back to where I was a few weeks ago. A girl downstairs busy covering her own back by trying to incriminate me infront of my internal customers by email. Sooo *****y this environment. I did start to feel a bit tearful earlier but I'm going to try and rise above it.

Emma, I think _my_ allotment would end up being expensive! However, unfortunately every penny does count at the moment so we're going without many of life's pricey pleasures!  Mostly due to house moving, although if we do decide to sell up and only buy one replacement house we'll wonder why we bothered! 

Annie/Donna, I do hope Harry doesn't die. I was thinking if it was an adults book he probably would, sacrificing himself for humanity, as it were. But (I'm secretly hoping) as it's a "childrens book" maybe he will survive over Voldemort and all will live happily ever after. 

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Aaah Claire - I hope you're right about HP, but she killed off Dumbledore which makes me believe even Harry himself could get it. Hope Draco and Snape meet a nasty end though  

Ignore all the wenches giving you grief at work and just look out for Numero Uno. Sometimes my office can be oh so womany. Grown women approaching retirement age in tears because one took the others stapler and such other bumpf. 
Just smile and never let them push your buttons. You'll be the one who comes out on top as a result.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Polly - how are you doing? 

Annie - are you feeling any better? Was it food poisoning?

Claire - don't let these silly women get to you. 

Donna, Deedee


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Emma - Toilet activity has ceased   but I now have a headache and raging heartburn   Early to bed tonight I think! 

Polly - Are you alright?

Donna - How are you doing today?

Claire/ Deedee - Evening!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Annie how are you feeling now?

Polly I really don't know what to say I have pm'd you, Hope Monday holds better news  

Deedee I hope you are ok and will be back with us soon.

Hiya Emma and Claire

I feel happy and bubbly 1 minute today then tearful the next I can't keep up with myself today 
(.)(.) feel better today still tender, been thinking maybe its the medication? this is a nightmare cause all the symptoms could mean a BFN or a BFP or just ne the drugs well 6 days to go.
I will be testing wednesday morning, if I gte up early enough I will post on here before work

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Annie, 

just read your post look after yourself and drink lots of water

Take care

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Cheers Donna. I know I should be drinking water, but tucking into some Cadbury's Caramel at the mo! I'll go get a big glass in a minute.

You're doing so well on this 2ww. Up and down moments are going to happen. Just keep thinking positive


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Forgot to say I've been keeping up with your 2ww diary    Hope it's helping you through.

P.S - Those meds are evil


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

Annie, how are you feeling today?

Donna, I think you're being very brave, I'd probably be all over the place emotionally permanently!

Morning Emma, Polly, Deedee.

I've asked the silly girl who is stirring up the latest trouble if she'd like to have chat with me today about it as there are some misunderstandings arising that we could discuss.  Why I always have to hold out the flipping olive branch I don't know!  Anyway we'll see what she says, although I'm not looking forward to it one bit, I hate confrontation.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - good luck with your chat. It takes a great deal of nerve to initiate something like that.

How is everyone else today?

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

I'm feeling alot better today thanks! It must have been a combination of too much food and a late night  

My poor DH, everytime he comes home now it's to find me already in bed or dozing on the sofa. Not much fun for him is it  ... although he is getting to watch alot of sport on TV so it can't be all bad  

The builder called me at 7:30 this morning   Everything still looks good for starting on Monday. I am so nervous! This is finally it! 


Claire - I take my hat off to you   I hate confrontation and I'm really naff at it. I get way too emotional! Deep breaths, stay clam and don't let anything she says tip you off the edge! 
Let us know how you get on.

Emma - How's the horses? Are you up to anything today?

Polly - Thinking of you x

Donna - Hope all is well today

Deedee - How are you?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi all

Well she settled for emailing me to apologise so I haven't had to endure any unpleasantness so far.    Long may it continue!

What's everyone doing at the weekend?  I've got a packed one planned.  Tonight I'm going to stay with an old uni friend and tomorrow we're going to the Ideal Home Show.  Then I'm back late pm for a meal at my parents, then an old friend is back visiting her inlaws so she's coming round for the evening for a catch up and so I can see her little boy briefly who's about 18 months old now.  She's 6 months pg so I expect deep down the green-eyed monster will be awakened.    Then on Sunday we're dismantling bf's old kitchen ready for the sparkly new one.  We had to do this as it was grim and would have affected the sale price or the rental income whichever route we take. 

Annie, I may have missed this but when does your maternity leave start?  It must be imminent...  Glad you're feeling better now.  We had a celebration last night with bf, my brother and my parents as it's 5 years since I bought my little house, I like to celebrate it - sad I know, but too much champagne, wine and brandy have left me a little dodgy today.  

Emma, horse antics?

Donna, how's things?  I will be checking constantly next Wednesday for news!

Polly, how are you today?

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Claire

Phew!  - E-mail apology so much preferable. She must have known she was in the wrong then and didn't want to have to eat humble pie in your presence. Victory!

Well, I leave work 4 weeks today   I can't believe it's happening. I've seen the collection doing the rounds and my leaving lunch has been booked. It feels like I'm having an out of body experience when this is being talked about.I've watched so many Ladies grow bumps and have leaving days and I never thought I'd get my turn.

I'm a bit scared of leaving too though. I've worked on this team for nearly 5 years and hope I've built up a good rep in that time. Stepping off the treadmill and handing it over to someone else is petrifying. What if they like them better than me?!?! It's really un-settling!

That is one packed weekend you have planned, but it sounds so much fun. I really fancied going to the Ideal Home Show for inspiration for the extension. I just don't think I've got time now...unless


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - I'm glad you managed to avoid a difficult confrontation. I hope that has cleared the air between you both. Your weekend sounds lovely (apart from the kitchen dismantling bit, but these things have to be done).

Annie - glad you're feeling better. How exciting that all the building work gets going on Monday. I'll be looking forward to regular updates.

No horse antics at the moment, although one is sporting a rather fetching new coat. They're just pottering around the field.
I've been to see the midwife this morning. Young Master Daffodil has moved and is back in the breech position again - not good, but there's still time for him to remedy this. If he hasn't moved to a heads-down position in 2 weeks time I have to go to the hospital where they'll try and push him round into the right place. Sounds _very_ painful.  The midwife reckons that the painful leg thing of a few days ago was just the baby sitting on a nerve and blocking my circulation, so nothing to worry about really.

I'm not sure what the weekend has in store. I think I might be seeing my SIL and her children on Sunday, but I haven't really given it any thought. I'd like to get hold og the HP DVD too and watch that. 
Dh came home last night with news that he has to go to Zimbabwe in the next week or so. He seems excited about it but it scares me to death. I looked on the Foreign Office website and reckon he'll be lucky to come away without being mugged or worse.

I must go and eat now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just popped on to wish everyone a nice weekend!  

Hopefully going home soon as my pc keeps crashing.  

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Annie glad your feeling better, 4 weeks I thought you left sooner than that I bet you wish you could.

Claire what I weekend you have, sicky monday is it 

Deedee i really hope you with us soon, I am worried about you

Emma How long wil DH be gone? that must be worrying

Polly my thoughts are with you and we're here if you want/need to chat. In a way I don't want to get a BFP on wednesday now cause I would feel so so guilty with what your going through

I am feeling ok today just a little tired, no af pains buy tummy does feel weird it has done since last week maybe its all in my head 
(.)(.) are bugging me though, if I am wearing a bra they are ok but if I touch them it feels like ot does when you poke a bruise but If I am not wearing a bra after a little while they start hurting especailly around the sides and they feel like I have weights in my nipples so when I stand up they will hit the floor  if that makes sense, nearly put my bra back on last night cause I felt I needed the support! I am a very small girl only a a/b cup so usually no bra needed really  dont know whats going on I have never had this before and obviouslt never had a BFP before so maybe the two things are linked    on the other hand it could be the drugs but surely they are out of my system now? only had clomid for 5 days followed by 2 FSH injections 

I am looking after Freya tomorrow then having dinner with her parents well take away  sunday will be spend relaxing, driving myself mad about a BFP and visiting our mums 

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna, sweetie - you go right ahead and get that BFP on Wednesday! You can't imagine how pleased I would be for you!  

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

How are we all this fine sunny day?!? 

I am beginning to have serious doubts about the extension. What if I've chosen one of those builders from hell? What if I am about to make the biggest mistake of my life? Well, bit bloody late now really. There's a ton of bricks in my back garden.I guess with these things you have to take the plunge and put your trust with someone. Oh god - what have we done    I'm too much of a control freak to put something as important as my house in the hands of someone else.

Donna - I am so hoping it's a BFP for you on Wednesday. I think about it constantly! I have no idea how you are coping with the 2ww - I'm a bag of excitement and nerves! Are you going to test first thing when you get up or wait til you get home from work?
Oh I do hope it's the result we all want for you. You absolutely deserve this     
I hope the sore (.) (.) are because there's a BFP waiting for you, but these drugs can be really   I shall just keep sending postive vibes your way and say a little   prayer for you and your DH.

GOOD LUCK DONNA!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

What a beautiful sunny day. 

Donna - I do hope that it is all a sign of something. That would just be the most wonderful news. Not long to go now until testing, although I bet it feels like an eternity from where you're standing.   

Polly - how are you? I haven't given up on you.  How are you feeling about seeing the consultant on Monday?

Annie - it will all be worth it when you have your lovely new extension. It is quite natural to be so worried about undertaking such a massive project. I bet worry will give way to excitement as it starts to take shape.

Claire - hope you're enjoying your busy weekend.

Deedee - are you OK? How is the sickness? 

Dh and I tried a bit of S this morning, but it is hopeless as my bump is in the way. It is a bit of a shame as I feel rather horny at the moment. I'm sure people who are more skilled in these matters find bizarre positions that work for them. Never mind.

have a lovely day everyone,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Dh and I spent the morning looking up pregnancy symptoms on the net  if it wasn't for the drugs I would be pretty sure I was pregnant, boobs are more veiny and nipples are different and bigger.
I have had ovitrelle before and didn't have any of these symptoms and surely the FSH injections are out of my system by now?

Annie your just getting cold feet as Emma said once wrk gets underway your start getting excited.

Emma thats a shame about 's', you and DH could always satisfy each other in other ways if you get too  

Polly hope your ok hun,    for monday

so far Freya is behaving herself, did have a crying fit in the supermarket though  but is sleeping now 

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Donna, I really feel for you. This must be so difficult. I guess we don't know for sure until you do the test on Wednesday. 

I've seen your post asking for feedback. Hopefully some of the IUI ladies will share their experiences.

I can't say I ever had sore boobs with Clomid - just hot flashes!, but I never had FSH so I don't know what that can do?

Hang on in there. It's nearly time!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

Hope you are all having a nice weekend?
It started off nice and sunny here but its raining now.
Freya is being good so far and very quiet which is nice I even managed to have a little snooze earlier while she was sleeping.

2ww is driving me mad I just want to know! if its negantive on wednesday depending on when AF arrives me may have to miss out next month because timing wont fit in at work.

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Donna,

It must be agonising for you, especially having symptoms that you don't normally have. 

I'm glad you managed to have a snooze.

It is raining here now too.

I haven't done anything exciting today. I spent the morning pottering about and cleaning, and the afternoon lying on the sofa dozing and reading. I have had strange 'tight' sensations in my bump all afternoon. Perhaps this is Braxton Hicks, except they don't come and go in waves.  I panic that it it is the real thing at the slightest twinge. I'm just not ready yet.
Dh is cooking a lovely dinner - roast beef etc. Can't wait.

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

What happened to the sunshine yesterday? I had to go to Gatwick yesterday to collect my Grandparents. The sun shone the whole way down there and then it tipped down the whole way back. 

Well I certainly didn't have an exciting Saturday night. DH & I ordered pizza and I was in bed and out for the count by 9pm! My poor DH. 

Emma - I didn't think Braxton Hicks came and went in waves? I thought you just feel the odd one here and there? Then again what do I know. I don't even think I've had Braxton Hicks yet?

Why do you not feel ready yet? Are there things you still need to organise or do you not feel ready mentally?


Donna - Don't worry about what might happen further down the line, just take each day as it comes for now. 
Come on Wednesday and come on a BFP!

Polly, Claire, Deedee - Hope you're all well and having a lovely weekend.


I've got a really busy day ahead, but I shall check in tonight once visiting Mum's and Gran's is done and dusted!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Emma don't worry, my friend who had a baby last year experienced what she described as tightenings a good few weeks before the birth and it was nothing bad, please try not to worry.

Gonnna try and have a lazy day today after visiting MIL, my mum and gran

Boobs feel better today so not sure if thats a good sign or not 

Annie don't worry about going to bed early I am sure DH understands.

Morning claire, Deedee and Polly.

I must say I hat mothers day for obvious reasons

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Donna - hope you have a lovely day with the family.

Annie - it is on a purely practical level that I don't feel ready. I don't have anything for the baby to sleep in, my pushchair hasn't been delivered yet, I can't find any of the hideous button-down nightdresses that you have take to hospital in my size (Mothercare in Stevenage only had them in size 18-20), and, of course, we don't have our own house yet. Mentally, I am probably as prepared as I'll ever be.
I'm always in bed before dh these days too.

Polly -     for tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you and dh and hoping the consultant can give you some encouraging news.

Claire, Deedee - hello.

I went out for a drive/walk with dh and dogs this morning to a local beauty spot. I decided to come along after he assured me that it would be a short walk, half an hour or so. Unfortunately we got very lost (he refused to take a map because he was so sure of where we were going) and the walk ended up taking 2 hours. I was dead on my feet by the end of it, and not in the best of moods. I am so embarrassed but I was so relieved when we finally spotted the car that I burst into tears and couldn't stop crying (and there were lots of people around).   These hormones are scary things. Poor dh must be feeling very guilty though as he has spent the rest of the day cleaning and tidying things without me asking. 

I'm off for a lie down with the papers now,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Emma  - I was close to tears today too. I was feeling fat, heavy, tired and wanted nothing more than to stay at home. DH kept reeling off a list of things we needed to do today. Bottom lip was tembling but I kept it together and remembered how lucky I am to be moaning about these things 

To be honest though a 2 hour walk must have been hell on earth for you today. I absolutely would have cried at the sight of the car too, so don't feel silly about it.

When is your pushchair due in? Can't be that much longer and moses baskets are always in stock, so you just need to go and buy one. There's a job for you tomorrow!

Try somewhere like Matalan or George at ASDA for the nighties. They don't need to be anything special.

*Polly* - Good Luck for tomorrow 

*Donna * - Hope you're having the lazy day you wanted.

Right I'm going to lay down with a good book whilsr DH watches the footie.

Ciao for now x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Well done Claire, for sorting out the problem at work - never pleasant! How was the Ideal Home Exhibition? I've never been, but said I would like to go this year - not got my act together yet!

Donna - how are you doing? Did you get a restful afternoon?

Annie - hope you got all your errands run? 

Emma - poor you - two hour walk, I don't at all blame you for bursting into tears, you must have been exhausted. Take it easy.

Deedee - Hi!

Well, tomorrow looms - I have to say that I haven't had much o pain this month, so that doesn't help. I had a really upset   evening on Thursday, and have looked like poo since   I then had the thought that there might be dozens of follies lurking round the other side of my ovary (I've said before that I don't think the left one works anyway) and they just couldn't see them   ("they" because one of the nurses was practising scanning for her scanning exam, but and wanted the other one to take over when she didn't see any).  So that has kept me going a wee bit through the weekend. But we will see tomorrow...

Love 
P  lly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly - I hope you get some encouraging news today. My goodness, you deserve it.   

Donna - I hope you are bearing up OK.  

Annie - have the builders started work this morning? Are you feeling better today?
Asda is a great idea. There is one near here so I'll go and check it out this morning. I haven't spotted a Matalan.  The pushchair is due by the end of the week. I've decided to go for a crib rather than a moses basket. The MB stands look rather low off the ground so not really dog proof. I was going to get one off ebay and then forgot to bid at the right time. 

Claire - how was the Ideal Home exhibition? Are you full of ideas now? How was dismantling the kitchen?

Deedee - hope you are OK.

I feel so tired today. Quite ridiculous as I had a decent nights sleep and haven't done anything strenuous this morning.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning! 

This is it guys! At 7:15 this morning my entire street was lined with vans, cars, lorries and a team of men! You should have seen the neighbours faces  

My side gate is now in pieces on the front lawn and a digger is parked on the back lawn. I got out of there as quick as I could and have been in work since 7:55  

I shall start taking piccies and as we progress I'll pm them to anyone who fancies a nosey.


Emma - You are allowed to feel tired for no reason at this stage of the game. Did you know that the energy used each day by a woman in the late stages of pregnancy is the equivilant to climbing a mountain!?! So, don't feel bad about it anymore!
How exiciting that your pram is coming! Have fun playing with it and trying to figure out how to get it up and down!
Makes sense for you to have a crib with the doggies around. Alot sturdier in case they brush past or bump into it. 

Polly - Sending you lots of positive vibes this morning and keeping everything crossed that there is some good news for you today. 

Claire - I am so envious that you got to the Ideal Home Exhibition. Did you have a good time?

Donna - Nearly there my lovely. Keep going  

Deedee - Hope you're doing well


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Ideal Home Show was great although I realise I need a mansion and acres of land to fit in all I'd like to do to a house/garden.  We pre-booked and got there before it opened so it was nice and quiet for the first few hours but by 2pm when we left it was sooo packed.  The weekend was knackering though and I'm still tired now.  

Didn't do the kitchen as it seems to have fallen through with the person who was going to fit it.     Bf is in charge of organising it and I think dragging his feet a bit.  

Annie / Emma, I'm going to bed really early these days too and I'm not even pg!!  Last night I was in bed by 9pm and that's not unusual!!    Poor bf - hardly saw him all weekend then when he started getting horny I was too tired to even think about it.  

Donna, only 2 days to go.  

Polly, I have everything crossed for you today, I sincerely hope it is good news for you.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - I'm glad you had a good time at the weekend. Maybe the weather is making everyone feel tired?

Annie - your building work sounds very exciting. I can't wait to see pictures, but I'm very nosey.  

No luck at Asda, I'm afraid. They had nothing with buttons at all, just a large collection of pink t-shirt type nightdresses, so my hunt continues. I did buy some fabulous super cheap flip-flops and kitchen knives though, so it wasn't a wasted trip.

I am trying to summon the energy to clean and tidy the house, which looks like a bomb site after dh being here at the weekend. He tidied up yesterday lunchtime, then somehow managed to mess everything up again by the evening. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Afternoon....

Been to the clinic and no follies. Choices are now:
a) Give up and try to face life with no hope of child(ren)
b) Go for a second opinion, but recognise that we may be throwing good money after bad without much hope of a result
c) Donor egg (expensive, which means we have to think about whether there is any point in doing option b at all) and although high chance of success, not guaranteed. Also all kinds of other issues that need to be thought through. 

Sorry, a me-me post, but that's where I am. Got a lot of thinking to do.  

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Polly

 I'm really sorry to hear that the news from the clinic wasn't better.

Where are you with your thinking?

Please let me know if I can help you in any way.  

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Polly, I'm so sorry 

You do have alot of thinking to do there and alot of chatting with DH. When you're ready, come on here and tell us how you're feeling and what your thoughts are and we'll try and help you all we can. 

I know of course that any decision is up to you and DH, but if we can help you find your chosen path - just shout. We're here for you all the way whatever you decide. 

Don't forget you have friends here that understand and care for you very much.

Annie x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh dearest Polly,

I am so sorry to hear your news.  

If I can help, in any way at all, just say. Between us we can be a sounding board for whatever thoughts are going through your mind, whenever you are ready for that.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Polly I am so sorry to hear your news I had really hoped it would be better. have the explained why you have no follicles  I've pm'd you

Had some light cramping today  I know it could mean anything and I can't give up till wednesday but I can't help thinking any cramping at this late stage cant be a good sign.
I've had increaased CM but no the usual pre-AF kind its more watery  

Had a really hard day today we are providing a creche for the jobcentre for a week so had 8 new children today which was really really hard becuase 1) it increased our numbers and 2) they don't know us or the routine and just ran riot  much of the same for the rest of the week but will have agency staff help, although sometimes they don't help at all 

I was so so so tired yesterday I was dead on my feet so DH told me to have a lay down as I obviously needed it. went to sleep at 5 til 7:30pm then woke up had a cuddle with DH which led to 's' although I didn't fancy penetration - very satisfying all the same though  then i went to bed a 9:30 and didn't wake till 6 am this mroning and I was still tired 

Well only 2 more sleeps to go, I need a positive result   

Off for a shower now then and early night

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your kind words, and for your pm, Donna.

It's difficult to say what would be helpful at the moment, but although it's hard to say much at the moment, I just need to know that you are there for us. It's a really tough place to be in. In some ways it would be so easy to follow the DE path, but I think we need to get past that "logical next step" feeling, and be sure that it is something that would be right for us. It's a very big step.

Anyway, thanks to all of you.

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - what you are saying makes perfect sense. I guess instinct is to just go for that "next step". Take your time hun, there's no one going to rush you. Absolutely we are here for you


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly - I hope you and dh are bearing up OK. Of course we are here for you. 

Donna - I hope work isn't so manic today. I'm sure you are more than a match for 8 little people. Has it helped to take your mind off testing tomorrow?     

I have SIL and my little nephew coming round this morning, and possibly MIL (who flies back to Luton today). 

I am pleased to report that 2 of the horses are nuzzling and licking each other this morning.  

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

Emma - Have a lovely morning with your SIL and nephew. Thanks for the horse update! Nice to hear someones getting some action!

Polly - How are you doing today?

Donna - Oooh so close now. How are you holding up?

Claire - Morning! How are things at work?

Deedee - Hi!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Work is ok thanks for asking Annie.  I'm keeping my head down as the in-fighting is nothing short of depressing!    I've got my courage up and been on the phone this morning to the surgery to see if I could book my smear test for 12th May - a nice long way away to practice, but they don't have the May appointments up yet.  Grr.  The plan is for the test to be in the morning first thing and bf and I will have the day off work and go to the zoo after as a reward for me for being so brave.  Honestly, I feel like a child!  

Anyway I haven't got it out of the wrapper yet so perhaps am being overly ambitious!  

Polly, how are you today?

Emma, glad to hear there is some horse action for your entertainment!

Donna, nearly there.  Still everything is crossed.  

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - That sounds like an excellent plan of action to me. I treated myself to a bottle of wine and a take away after mine. I was buzzing for hours after finally doing it. 

12th May is definitely achievable, but if it's gets a bit close and you're not ready, then you simply move it to a later date. 

It's really important that you do this at your own pace. 

Maybe step number one could simply be getting it out of the wrapper and just holding it/looking at it and then pigeon steps from there? 

You decide how you want to do things.Whenever you're ready you know I'll help you in anyway I can x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Bless you Annie!  Thanks for the support.

I'm hoping to get it out of the wrapper tomorrow night just to look at it.  Bf is being wonderful about it, and is going to come to the surgery with me on the day.  Sometimes I think I don't know why he puts up with it all!!!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

....because you're a wonderful person and he loves you


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh yes, that'll be it!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Bit of a bonus for me as I got my half day, didn't think I would get it as we have lots of extra children but I wasn't going to stand around arguing about it 

Claire I just wanted to say you are doing wonderfully well already   if you read back past old posts your see how long it took all of us, well not including me as I haven't had my smear yet   I did book one but then af was due so I cancelled and it just sliped my mind to re book  seriously i really should do it, maybe next month! getting it out of the packet sounds good, you can have a little play then and get used to how it feels and how it works.

Deedee hope your ok getting really worried now  

Polly, we are all hear for you and behind you and DH 1000000000% in what ever choice you make  

Emma and Annie how are you both?

can't believe its testing day tomorrow, as work has been so busy it hasn't really given me time to think.
Part of me is excitied because I just want to know but then there is a part of me that doesn't want to test because I want to keep the dream alive for a little bit longer if its negative.  

(.)(.) are harder and fuller plus more veiny which is  
C/M is completly different and not like usually pre af mucus again  
Skin is alot clearer than its ever been before af again  
been having mild cramps and a coouple of stronger ones which could be either but think is more  

we shall see what tomorrow brings

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - I bet this is the longest 24 hours for you. This 2ww seems to have gone so quickly, but I bet it hasn't for you. Are you testing before or after work? 

Claire - what Annie says is spot on (and she is the speculum expert). Tackle it when you are good and ready. 
Your bf sounds so sweet. What a brilliant idea to plan something nice for afterwards. You'll be able to look forward to the day and think about the zoo when you're having the smear.
I never tried a speculum myself, just dilators. I had a smear at the hospital before a laparoscopy, but I didn't know it was coming so didn't have chance to be worried about it. It was uncomfortable rather than painful for me at the time, but at that stage I couldn't insert anything at all, and you are far beyond that.

I have had a lovely time looking after my nephew and entertaining SIL, MIL and a friend today. I am really wobbly with hunger now, so have to go and eat.

emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi again,

Just seen 1 magpie walk past my living room window   maybe thats a sign of a BFN tommorrow.

Emma I'll be testing first thing in the morning before work, probably about 6-630 am 

Donna x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - are magpies supposed to be bad luck, or something. I've never heard that.  I reckon there are just lots of them (and all other birds) around at this time of year.
Here's wishing you all the luck in the world for testing tomorrow.    

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Emma,

Yes 1 magpie is bad luck.

its 1 for sorrow, 2 for joy, 3 for a girl and 4 for a boy think it goes on but don't know the rest.

I'm not usually supersticious but....................... 

Donna xx

p.s incredibly hungry today I have eaten EVERYTHING in site just cooking a yummy cottage pie


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Donna - I just wanted to wish you the very best of luck for testing tomorrow. I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of  

Emma - I'm really pleased you had a nice afternoon with your family.

Polly - Thinking of you x

Claire - Glad I made you giggle!

Deedee - I'm getting worried about you too. Are you alright?

Extension update - they foundations are done   I can't believe it either. I thought it would take about a week or so, but they're all dug out and concreted ready for bricks to start being laid. Said bricks are currently on my front lawn and are all I can see out of my window along with bags of sand. Looks sooooo lovely  

Right, need to get on with some more packing. Things are happening a bit quick and we've got loads left to box up.

Have a good evening xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

wow Annie that is quick, can't be cowboy builders then as you feared   maybe they will finish earlier than planned.

Off to bed shortly feeling very tired and head is all over the place thinking about tomorrow so not sure if I will sleep well, I am actually quiet nervous which I have never felt before, I think it is because I think there is a good chance I will be pg   I feel completly different and have signs I have never had before and they can't be me over analyzing but then again you never now so I am trying to prepare myself for another BFN but just really hoping I'll finally acheive a BFP

night all, I 'll try and post before work tomorrow if not your all have to wait till I get home around 7pm 

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Well I tested and there is a faint positive line, trying not to get to excitied as it probably means nothing just wish I knew for sure!
DH is going to ring the hospital later this morning, I am worried though because I think the last injection I had contained HCG? and maybe that is cause ing a false positive but I am sure it should be out of my system by now.

Better get dressed now talk to you all tonight

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna! 

     

There's no such thing as a false + !!!!!

Great news!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - what wonderful, wonderful news! Like Polly, says you can't get a false positive. Plus the hospital wouldn't have told you to test today if they HCG would still be in your system.
I was *so* scared of logging on today, just in case it was bad news, but this has made my day/week/year. 

I'm going to hold off with the full blown  until you come back this evening and confirm things 100%, but it is all sounding like a BFP to me.

You probably won't get this in time because you'll be at work, but I'd strongly recommend one of the digital tests (Clearblue or Boots) which says 'pregnant' or 'not pregnant' if you want to test again, as that removes any element of doubt you might have (well, after you've done a few of them anyway).

Emma, xxxxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

OMG!, OMG!, OMG!, OMG, OMG!!!!!

How the heck am I meant to get through the day?!?! Donna, that is sounding rather fantastic to me!

I'm with Emma on getting a Cleablue digital test. They spell it out nice and clearly! 

I logged on with my hands over my eyes and holding me breath. I was so petrified to look for your post this morning. Then I almost screamed out loud in the office.

Oooh, hurry home Donna!!!!


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Donna, hoping the new thread can have confirmation of your amazing news, this way peeps http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53006.new.html#new


----------

